# 300zx rotors



## shawn_200sx (Oct 9, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone can tell me what the size of the rotors on the 300zx turbo. i believe they are 30mm thick but im not sure.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

shawn_200sx said:


> I was just wondering if anyone can tell me what the size of the rotors on the 300zx turbo. i believe they are 30mm thick but im not sure.


Save yourself a lot of trouble and get the Fastbrakes kit.

Or, save yourself a lot of time, money and aggravation and get the NX brakes.


----------



## shawn_200sx (Oct 9, 2004)

no interested in nx upgrades and the fastbrakes is a pretty penny but is well worth it from what i hear. i just want to do something original and different. so please if any one knows the size... tell me the if you know it..... cuz thats all i asked for


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

shawn_200sx said:


> so please if any one knows the size... tell me the if you know it..... cuz thats all i asked for


They are 30mm x 280mm I believe. 30mm for sure though.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

yup.. 280 x 30mm.

and heavy as hell.

you'd be better off doing the fastbrakes setup.. for the time and money spent on a custom setup, you'll be better off going with a kit already built for the car.

trust me.. I've done 4 different custom setups on my car and I'm STILL trying to get it perfect... several thousand invested in various calipers, rotors, brackets, dozens of sets of pads looking for the proper friction levels, etc...
I would have been better off just buying the fastbrakes kit and been done with it.

I've also developed several other more streetable kits around off-the-shelf Nissan parts (300zx calipers front and rear, 2004 Maxima rotors up front, Z23 rotors in back), and the weight penalty is insane to keep with OEM type parts. (see my website for details on them all.)

i.e. 300ZX aluminum calipers weigh about 9lb each.. the 2004 Maxima rotors weigh 23lb each.. the pads weigh a pound, and brackets and hardware to fit them on weigh 1.5lb per side. That's 34.5lb PER SIDE using Nissan parts.

the 13" 2-pc rotor and wilwood calipers I have weigh in at 19.5lb per side for the same parts.

And it only cost me about $200 less than the fastbrakes kit to make it myself. hmmmmmmm


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

shawn_200sx said:


> no interested in nx upgrades and the fastbrakes is a pretty penny but is well worth it from what i hear. i just want to do something original and different. so please if any one knows the size... tell me the if you know it..... cuz thats all i asked for


Now that you have your info what will you do? Make a custom bracket to fit the caliper? Then buy a 16in wheel that will clear? Then buy a new MC and upgrade your rear brakes because your bias will suck. I guess you already have SS lines? Now that youve done all that I hope will you spend the money for hot lapping because im willing to bet my NX upgrade will stop better than you will on the street.


----------



## shawn_200sx (Oct 9, 2004)

thanl you for your opinions and advice/info we will see what happens in the future cuz im not quite sure what im gonna do yet.


----------

